# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  |آغاز فرایند حذف مدارس خاص - مدارس سمپاد در دوره متوسطه اول پذیرش نخواهند داشت|

## AmirAria

*دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش گفت: از سال تحصیلی  آینده پذیرش دانش آموز درپایه هفتم مدارس استعدادهای درخشان و نمونه دولتی  نخواهیم داشت اما دانش آموزان این مدارس تا فارغ التحصیل شدن به تحصیل خود  در این مدارس ادامه می‌دهند.*شب گذشته وزیر آموزش و پرورش از حذف آزمون ورودی مدارس تیزهوشان و نمونه  دولتی برای ورود به پایه هفتم و ممنوعیت برگزاری هر نوع آزمون و تجویز  کتاب‌های کمک‌آموزشی در دوره ابتدایی خبر داد.مهدی نویدادهم درباره  مصوبه اخیر شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش برای حذف آزمون ورودی مدارس تیزهوشان و  سمپاد در پایه هفتم اظهار کرد: براساس مصوبه شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش  آزمون‌های ورودی مدارس نمونه دولتی و استعدادهای درخشان در پایه هفتم حذف  خواهد شد و برای سال آینده پایه هفتم در این مدارس نداریم. اما دانش‌آموزان  موجود به تحصیل خود در این مدارس ادامه خواهند داد تا فارغ‌التحصیل شوند.

وی  افزود: پس از فارغ‌التحصیل شدن دانش‌آوزان موجود در دوره متوسطه اول مدارس  سمپاد و نمونه دولتی در 3 سال آینده این مدارس حذف خواهند شد. بنابراین  دانش‌آموزانی که در این مدارس مشغول به تحصیل هستند نباید نگران باشند.
دبیرکل  شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش گفت: تاکید ما بر این است که جداسازی  دانش‌آموزان اتفاق نیفتد و صاحبان استعدادهای برتر از خدمات آموزشی بیشتری  در مدارس عادی برخوردار باشند و بر این اساس طرح شهاب موسوم به شناسایی و  هدایت استعدادهای برتر بیش از گذشته در دستور کار آموزش و پرورش قرار خواهد  گرفت و تلاش بر این است با توانمندسازی معلمان و تدوین برنامه‌های ویژه به  این دانش‌آموزان خدمات بیشتری ارائه شود.
نویدادهم ادامه داد: آزمون  ورودی مدارس استعدادهای درخشان و نمونه دولتی در پایه هفتم تاثیر منفی  زیادی بر دوره ابتدایی داشت و با مداخله برخی از موسسات خصوصی از همان کلاس  اول یا دوم دبستان شاهد برگزاری آزمون‌های تست‌زنی برای دانش‌آموزان بودیم  به این بهانه که آنها می‌خواهند برای قبولی در آزمون ورودی مدارس تیزهوشان  و نمونه دولتی قبول شوند و این مسئله آسیب‌های روانی و اضطراب بسیاری را  برای دانش‌آموزان دوره ابتدایی به همراه داشت.
وی در پاسخ به این  پرسش که آیا قرار نیست آزمون ورودی مدارس غیردولتی نیز حذف شود؟ گفت: این  مسئله بحث بعدی ما است ولی فعلاً چنین موضوعی در دستور کار قرار ندارد.

----------


## AmirAria

روزهای گذشته وزیر آموزش و پرورش از حذف آزمون ورودی مدارس تیزهوشان و  نمونه دولتی برای ورود به پایه هفتم و ممنوعیت برگزاری هر نوع آزمون و  تجویز کتاب‌های کمک‌آموزشی در دوره ابتدایی خبر داد.

این تصمیم اگر  به درستی اجرایی شود می‌تواند بازار کتاب‌های کمک آموزشی و استرس آزمون‌ها  در مدارس ابتدایی را حذف کند و با حذف آزمون ورودی به پایه هفتم مدارس  استعدادهای درخشان به تدریج و تا سه سال آینده مدارس سمپاد در دوره متوسطه  اول حذف خواهند شد.در همین رابطه محمد نستوه معاون سابق مرکز ملی پرورش استعدادهای درخشان در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم،  در خصوص حذف آزمون ورودی مدارس نمونه دولتی و استعدادهای درخشان در پایه  هفتم و حذف تدریجی این مدارس در سه سال آینده در دوره متوسطه اول اظهار  کرد: تمام کارشناسان معتقدند که برگزاری آزمون مدارس سمپاد و نمونه دولتی  در پایه هفتم موجب ایجاد استرس برای دانش‌آموزان دوره ابتدایی می‌شود که با  حذف آن دانش‌آموزان دوره ابتدایی نیز از اضطراب رها می‌شوند.وی  افزود: مسئولان آموزش و پرورش باید دقت داشته باشند که با حذف مدارس  استعدادهای درخشان و نمونه دولتی در دوره متوسطه اول عمده دانش‌آموزان به  ویژه در شهرهای بزرگ جذب مدارس غیردولتی می‌شوند بنابراین بهتر بود  سازوکاری طراحی می‌شد که این مدارس باقی مانده ولی آزمو‌ن‌ها حذف شوند.معاون  سابق مرکز ملی پرورش استعدادهای درخشان گفت: تمام کارشناسان معتقد بودند  آزمون ورودی مدارس استعدادهای درخشان و نمونه دولتی در پایه هفتم فشار  روانی زیادی را برای دانش‌آموزان ایجاد می‌کند و باید سازوکار جایگزینی  برای آن طراحی می‌شد. نستوه ادامه داد: مسئولان آموزش و پرورش به  دنبال اجرای طرح شهاب هستند ولی این طرح هنوز تقویت نشده و به مرحله‌ای  نرسیده که بتوان از سوابق آن برای جداسازی دانش‌آموزان مستعد استفاده کرد و  آنچه که هم اکنون اتفاق افتاده تصمیمی است که منجر به حذف مدارس سمپاد و  نمونه دولتی در دوره متوسطه اول می‌شود.وی خاطرنشان کرد: مدارس  استعدادهای درخشان در دوره متوسطه دوم عمدتاً برای آماده شدن دانش‌آموزان  برای قبولی در کنکور فعالیت می‌کنند و محیطی برای خلاقیت و پژوهش وجود  ندارد.معاون سابق مرکز ملی پرورش استعدادهای درخشان عنوان کرد:  کارشناسان معتقدند 97.5 درصد دانش‌آموزان باید در کنار یکدیگر درس بخوانند  اما در هر جامعه ای دو درصد دانش‌آموزان تیزهوش هستند که باید برای آنها  فکری کرد یعنی جداسازی دانش‌آموزان تیزهوش باید اتفاق بیفتد.نستوه  گفت:‌ هم‌اکنون میزان پذیرش دانش‌آموزان در مدارس تیزهوشان بالاست به  گونه‌ای که گاه دانش‌آموزان سختکوش در این مدارس حضور می‌یابند که باید  میزان پذیرش را کاهش داد اما باید برای دانش‌آموزان تیزهوش فکری کرد و پاک  کردن صورت مسئله فایده‌ای ندارد، و حذف مدارس سمپاد در دوره متوسطه اول پاک  کردن صورت مسئله است بهتر بود به جای آن روش‌های پذیرش دانش‌آموزان در این  مدارس متفاوت می‌شد

----------


## AmirAria

این موضوع در سال اول دولت یازدهم مطرح شده بود و بجث های زیادی راجع بهش صورت گرفت ، از سال آینده در طی سه سال مدارس متوسطه دوره اول سمپاد حذف میشن و بعد ازون هم احتمالا نوبت مدارس  متوسطه دومه

----------


## WickedSick

:Yahoo (110): 
خاک بر سرا:/ یه مدتی عقل و هوش طلا بود تو ایران الان برعکس شده

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick



خاک بر سرا:/ یه مدتی عقل و هوش طلا بود تو ایران الان برعکس شده


هنر خوار شد جادویی ارجمند : )
===
 با حذف مدارس دوره اول تیزهوشان مخالف نیستم ،
ولی حذف مدارس دوره دوم یعنی فقط باقی موندن مدارس غیرانتفاعی قوی مثل انرژی اتمی ، سلام ، و ...
طبیبعتا فقط بازار مدارس غیرانتفاعی داغ تر میشه ... وشهریه شون بیشتر ...
مدارس سمپاد با توجه به شهریه اندکی که میگیرن نسبت به غیرانتفاعی ها ، فرصت مناسبی برای اقشار ضعیف و متوسط جامعه اند ...
====
البته امیدوارم آقایون به کار کارشناسی شده اعتقاد داشته باشن ، 
به جای حذف صورت مسئله ، ببینن مشکل چرا ایجاد شده
به جای حذف کنکور ، ببینن چرا خیلی ها میخوان پزشک یا پیراپزشک بشن ..
====*

----------


## mehrab98

مثلا فردا به بچم بگم من زمان تو مدارس سمپاد درس خوندم ، اون بگه بابا سمپاد کجاس دیگه زده ب سرت؟!

----------


## Petrichor

به نظر من حذفش اشتباهه .
یادش بخیر اونموقعا که از راهنمایی میخواستم بیام دبیرستان آزمون ورودی دبیرستانشونو برا کسایی که راهنمایی تیزهوشان بودن برداشتن .
چقد حرص خوردم سر اون :/

----------


## va6hid

> به نظر من حذفش اشتباهه .
> یادش بخیر اونموقعا که از راهنمایی میخواستم بیام دبیرستان آزمون ورودی دبیرستانشونو برا کسایی که راهنمایی تیزهوشان بودن برداشتن .
> چقد حرص خوردم سر اون :/


حذفش اشتباهه؟ :Yahoo (21): 

یک بار کلیپ کامل این تایپک رو ببینید بعد نظر بدید.

🔴 خانه از پای بند ویران است!نظام آموزشی کشور

----------


## _Senoritta_

خدایی ما نسل سوخته ایم... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Petrichor

> حذفش اشتباهه؟
> 
> یک بار کلیپ کامل این تایپک رو ببینید بعد نظر بدید.
> 
> 🔴 خانه از پای بند ویران است!نظام آموزشی کشور


واقعیتیه که هست . الان فک کردین با حذف کامل سمپاد مشکل ویرانی سیستم آموزشی ما حل میشه ؟ صد درجه افتضاح تر میشه . پیش بینی افزایش نجومی تعداد مدرسه های غیر انتفاعی الان برات خیلی سخته ؟
چجوری یه دبیر میتونه با یه دانش آموز سطح صفر مثل دانش آموزی که هدفش مشخصه و براش تلاش میکنه تو یه کلاس تدریس کنه . این کار فقط و فقط باعث پولی تر شدن سیستم آموزشی ما میشه .

----------


## Neo.Healer

من راضیم اون سوم راهنمایی رو بردارن یعنی ورودیه متوسطه رو 
نمیدونم معادل جدیدش چی میشه :Yahoo (68): 
اما حیفه هفتمو بردارن

----------


## zamina

دوستان عزیز  ایا با انحلال  مدارس سمپاد موافق هستید و یا نه ایا این مدارس برای دانش اموزان دست اورد خاصی دارد و یا نه ایا امکانات و ویزگی هایی که مدارس دارند در مدارس دیگر یافت میشود و یا نه

----------


## Neo.Healer

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## pooya2000

کاری به موضوع تاپیک ندارم. ولی در کل ما بچه های انجمن فاز شما رو درک نکردیم

----------


## Mojgan*M

تیزهوشان بچه ها رو گلچین میکنه اونا ک کلا یا هوش دارن یا اینکه خیلی میتونن زیاد بخونن ظرفیتشو دارن میبره اون سمت
خب این مدارس خیلی از دانش اموز کار میکشن  روشون وقت میذارن نتیجش میشه اینایی ک الان میبنی بیشتر بچه های پزشکی و دانشگها تاپ از تیزهوشان میان
خب این تقصیر اون موسسه نیست که :Yahoo (21):  مث این میمونه دانشگاها دولتی  خوب مث صنعتی شریف رو حذف کنی چون امکانات بالاتری داره نسبت به مثلا دانشگا گلستان
باز غیر انتفاعی میگفتی شاهد میگفتی ی چیز تیزهوشان چشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

کامل حذف نمیشن .توی طرح شهاب یه سریا انتخاب میشن دو روز در هفته براشون کلاس فوق میزارن

----------


## shima1996

*موافقم که حذف بشه..به این دلیل که تمام بچه هایی که تو مدارس معمولی درس میخونن فک میکنن کسی که تیزهوشانه با اونا خیلی فرق داره و ناخوداگاه فک میکنن خودشون باهوش نیستن و موفق نمیشن.....یا فک میکنن تیزهوشانیا ادمای خاصین .....بنظرم همین تفکر خیلی غلطه*

----------


## pooya2000

با انحلالش نه. ولی با اسمش مخالفم

----------


## Gladiolus

با حذفش 100 درصد مخالفم به هزار و یک دلیل

----------


## -Sara-

بله باید اصن کامل حذف بشه:/

----------


## ALI11223

از نظرم برای دوره ی متوسطه اول اصلا ضرورتی نداشت برای دوره ی دوم هم خیلیا رو میشناسم که به خاطر در نیومدن توی اینجور مدارس به طور کلی نا امید شدن و از درس فاصله گرفتن!
در کل حذف بشه بهتره!

----------


## rezagmi

کودکی یک رویاست



آن را خراب نکنیم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## rezagmi

> با حذفش 100 درصد مخالفم به هزار و یک دلیل


دوتاش رو بگو :Yahoo (79):

----------


## black diamond

اتفاقا برای دوره اول بهتره بچه ها باید بچه گیشونو بکنن بعدشم جاش طرح شهاب گذاشتن که خوبه به نظر من ولی برای دوره دوم ضروریه چون تو دبیرستان بچه ها بزرگ میشن و یه جوری خوبا باید از بدا جدا بشن متاسفانه

----------


## mehrab98

یجور میگید بچه باید بچگی بکنه انگار داریم تو سویس زندگی میکنیم ، اگه ماها همین درسم نمیخوندیم و تو جو این مدارس یکم خودمونو بالا نمیکشیدیم الان داشتیم غاز میچروندیم... اون دیگه مشکل بقیس که با یه ازمون دو ساعته بخوان خودشونو ببازن! هر سالم نمونه دولتیا کلی ازمون میان پایه برگزار میکنن باز فرصت ورود بهشون هست. با این طرح مضحک فکر کردید تفکیک اتفاق نمیفته؟! بازم قراره یسریارو بکنن تافته جدا بافته اونم دقیقا جلوی بقیه بچه ها براشون کلاس بیشتر بزارن ! بچه ها و جو مدرسه خیلی خیلی مهمن بچه ها خیلییی از هم تاثیر میگیرن اگ غربال اخلاقی و درسی نشه مطمئنا اکثریت بچه ها پایین کشیده میشن مقید بودن ب درس خیلی کمتر میشه تلاششون کمتر ، با دو روز کلاس اضافه هم کسی ب جایی نمیرسه. ازونور جدای ازینا جدا سازی اینا هم خیلی خیلییی مضحکه! بالاخره شناسایی این دانش اموزا یجور باید انجام بشه اونم طبعا از طریق امتحانی چیزیه از قیافه ک تشخیص نمیدن. 
کلا اگ بخوان دوره دومم بردارن رسما نسخه بچه هارو پیچیدن

----------


## amureza

از نظر من بهتره بقیه مدارس حذف بشن

----------


## amirhossein78

من خودم مخالف صد در صد با شیوه ازمونش هستم نه خودش 
زمان دو مرحله ای بود اونم وحشتناک سخت و ظرفیتش خیلی خیل یکم بود تو خود ارومیه کلا 70 نفر برداشت 
الان ماشالا از هر کی میپرسی تیزهوشان درس می خونم خود ارومیه دو تا تیزهوشان داره یک و دو رو هم فک کنم بالا 200 نفر ور میداره و این اشتباه هستش 
اگر مثل زمان بشه خیلی خوب میشه 

سمپاد 
سازمان ملی پرورش استعداد های درخشان ( با اینکه اذیتمون کردی ولی خیلی دوست داریم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## maryam998

والا زمان ما ابهت داشت 
دو مرحله اي بود
اازه سال ما كشوري بود 
مرحله دومشم ٨تا سوال هوش بود 
واقعا هم غربال درستي بود
وضع زمونه زياد خوب نيست
بچه ها درس نخونن و ارزش درس بياد پايين به سمتاي ديگه كشيده ميشن
البته اونقد فشارو هم قبول ندارم 
خودم از ابتدايي قلم چي ميرفتم 
ولي در ازاش مدرسمون مورد بد كم داشت ديگه...
نميگم نبود 
در كل ارزش درس حفظ بايد بشه
عملا نسل جديد #بي_سوادن

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

سازمان سمپاد دیگه وجود نداره و این مدارس رفتن زیر نظر آموزش پرورش

----------

